# All embryos stopped growing



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, 
I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this? We had 4 perfect embryos on Sat, day 3 & were supposed to have ET today but just had a call from the clinic to say that all 4 had stopped growing on Sat.  This is our 3rd ivf cycle, 2nd failed one, but we have always got to blastocyst stage so totally shocked and devastated.


----------



## mrsw2b (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi

I have a similar story. I was meant to have a 3 day transfer today also and was told that the embryo stopped dividing. This was my second cycle, in my last I had 1 text book perfect embie and had three other top quality embryos frozen. I have no idea why this cycle was so bad. All I can put it down to is the change of drugs (used fostimon and merional) and also vitamins and supplements.  Did you change meds this cycle?


----------

